# Blitzsafe adapter not charging Ipod anymore



## heathens (Apr 30, 2001)

So I bought and installed this in the GF's car about a year ago, and just last week it stopped charging the ipod, still plays fine though. Anybody else have this problem?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Blitzsafe adapter not charging Ipod anymore (heathens)*

most of the older blitzsafe units had an externaly mounted fuse outside of the brain box, I'd check that as that would most likely be the problem, however fuses don't typicaly blow themselves I'd look for the cause, make sure that the ipod cable is in good shape and hasn't been run over by the seat rail or closed in the door , or frayed somewhere under the dash, if the cable is damaged you can Buy another one, if the cable looks good you can replace the fuse and be done with it
be carefull no to replace the fuse with a higher rated one, the fuses are rated low to protect your ipod and replacing it with a higher amperage one is not recomended and will void the warenty


----------



## heathens (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: Blitzsafe adapter not charging Ipod anymore ([email protected])*

Hey thanks for the reply, I actually spoke with one of you guys on the phone last week about another issue and mentioned this and thats what you told me then. I checked it out and the fuse holder had actually broke, fixed that and it works like a charm now. Thanks again.


----------

